# [SOLVED] Stuck on Dell splash screen



## rishi217 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, so i have a problem with my computer.
I have a Dell inspiron 530 running vista 32-bit. The computer was working fine when yesterday morning it got stuck on the dell splash screen. My sister even managed to make it work by simply turning it on, but after i shut it down and tried to boot it again this morning, it got stuck again. I haven't done anything new other than installing drivers for a wireless network adapter and installing WoW, and it worked fine after that. I cannot press F2, F8 or F12 when stuck at the splash screen. 
This is what i have tried out already:
1. Booting with all peripherals unplugged (except monitor, mouse and keyboard)
2. Turning the power off while its attempting to boot.

what do i do?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

Try unseating then reseating your RAM and then clearing the CMOS.

Documentation


----------



## rishi217 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

will try that and report back!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

If you can get the system to boot, even from a CD, run Dell's Diagnostics (a disk should have come with the system, otherwise you will need to download the file and burn it to a disk on another compute).

Dell Hardware Diagnostics | Dell

You can also run pre-boot diagnostics on many Dell systems:

Outside Operating System Diagnostics | Dell


----------



## rishi217 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

Nope sorry, no change from the CMOS and RAM thing


----------



## rishi217 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

ok so it seems the problem has developed into something else...
i managed to press F12 during start-up and it said diskette drive 0 seek failure. I can now boot by just pressing F1 for continue and then selecting the hard drive, så my computer is basically working now. But doesnt this mean that its trying to boot from a floppy disk?(i dont have a floppy disk drive). i checked the boot priority and it says the hard drive is priority number 1. 
what to do?

PS: thanks for the help so far


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

Try disableing the Floppy Drive in BIOS


----------



## rishi217 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

can you please explain how to do that? i could not figure it out by my self


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

It's different with different BIOS, but you should be able to look thru the various sections in BIOS and disable it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

Press the key that gets you into your BIOS (it's F2 on an old Dell I have here). Once there, look around until you find a section with your drives listed (I can't give you specifics as there are many different BIOS setups). Set the diskette drive off then save and exit the BIOS.

Edit: My slow typing has me scooped again -- Old Rich beat me to the post.


----------



## rishi217 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

im sorry, i can only see this:
Boot Device Configuration:
Removable Device Priority [Press Enter] (Here i can see the floppy disk but i cannot change anything as it is the only thing in the list)
Hard Disk Boot Priority [Press Enter]
First Boot Device [CDROM]
Second Boot Device [Hard Disk]
Third Boot Device [Removable]
Boot Other Device [Enabled]

the BIOS info is this:
1.0.15 06/20/20008


----------



## rishi217 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Stuck on Dell splash screen*

Seems like i solved the problem...i was snooping around in the setup menu and in "Advanced CMOS Features", there was this "Drive A: 1.44 MB, 3.5 in". i figured that must be the floppy drive, and i just pressed enter and then selected none. Now it says Drive A: None. 

Thanks for the help guys, i always get proper help here


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done! Thanks for posting back!


----------

